# Tokoz-Rolle ROEN III P



## Hecht100+ (13. Juni 2021)

Die Tokoz ROEN III P - Rolle ist das dritte Modell dieser Rollenserie. Laut eiszeit ist sie Mitte der 1980er Jahre gebaut worden in der damaligen CSSR.

Die Tokoz ROEN Angelrollen wurde seit 1955 nach einem Vorbild einer J.W.Young Ambidex Rolle) hergestellt. ROEN kommt von ihren beiden Entwicklern, Herrn *Ro*secka und Herrn *En*tlicher.

Der Rollenantriebs ist praktisch identisch mit dem einer J.W.Young Ambidex-Rolle, der mit einem Schneckengetriebe aus Messingbronze funktioniert. Zusätzlich ist sie Axial gelagert.
Die Rolle wurden in drei Generationen hergestellt, I, II und das III Modell, und jeweils in zwei Größen, einmal die Große mit P und die kleinere ohne P.  Das P bedeutet auf Tschechisch wohl přehrada, was übersetzt Damm bedeutet, also für große Gewässer. Die kleineren Modelle waren für kleinere und mittlere Gewässer vorgesehen.
Das 1. Modell wurde in Grau und Blau hergestellt, das zweite Modell in Schwarz und in einer Kombi aus Blau und Grau, und das dritte Modell nur in Schwarz-Grau

Technische Daten der Rollen:
ROEN I  - Gewicht 360 gr., Übersetzung 1:2,7
ROEN I P - Gewicht 480 gr., Übersetzung 1:2,9
ROEN II - Gewicht 335 gr., Übersetzung 1:2,8
ROEN II P - Gewicht 411 gr., Übersetzung 1:2,9
ROEN III - Gewicht 350 gr., Übersetzung 1:2,8
ROEN III P - Gewicht450 gr., Übersetzung 1:2,8
                    Schnurfassung 100mtr 0,50mm
                    Schnureinzug 60 cm.

Was schon beim Beschauen auffiel, der Bügel ist größer als die Entfernung zum Rollenfuß oder zum Kurbelansatz. Würde also bedeuten, beim Drehen schlägt der Bügel dort an. Ist aber nicht so, weil die Bügelauslösung über ein Zahnrad betrieben wird, das an jeder Stelle sofort nach dem Drehen der Kurbel den Bügel wieder umschlagen läßt.




Bügelauslösezahnrad


Und selbst in dieser Stellung kommt der Bügel ohne Anschlag wieder in seine Ausgangsstellung zurück. Tolle Technik.




Getriebe


Spule von unten, mit drei Chenillestreifen und als Besonderheit einen Spulenklackerhebel, den man so eigentlich nie zu sehen bekommt. Und der nur ganz zarte Geräusche von sich gibt. Bei viele Rollen ist da einfach ein Plastikstreifen oder ein Drahtstück verbaut.


Markierung auf der Angelrolle


Im inneren des Bremsknopfes ist eine Federlagerung des Gewindegegenstückes verbaut.




Bremsscheibensicherung, bißchen sehr stark








Die Rolle


Alles in allem eine wunderschöne seltsame Rolle für die Vitrine, großes Danke nochmal an Josef.


----------



## Bilch (14. Juni 2021)

Hecht100+, danke für die Vorstellung; eine sehr interessante Rolle! Die Rolle wurde in den 80ern gebaut, hat aber immer noch eine Innenlegende Spule und eine sehr niedrige ÜS - das wundert mich aber nicht so sehr, denn der Fortschritt hat sogar Giganten aus dem Westen (wie DAM z.B.) überholt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. November 2021)

Hier noch ein Nachtrag, die Kleinere Schwester der Tokoz ROEN III P, die Tokoz ROEN III.
Der Lack bei dieser Rolle ist ein Hammerschlaglack in groeberer Ausführung. Auch ist sie farblich nicht so dunkel gehalten wie ihre große Schwesterrolle. Das Innenleben und auch die extravagante Buegelauslösung ist anscheinend die gleiche bei beiden Rollen.






Hier die Tokoz ROEN III, und unten noch zwei Bilder, um den Groessenvergleich der beiden Rollen zu sehen.



Links die ROEN III P, rechts die ROEN III


----------



## Thomas. (13. November 2021)

schöner Bericht, bei irgend einer Tokoz gab es doch auch eine wo einmal ein Hecht wie bei deinen drauf ist, und selbe mit einem Karpfen? weist du welche das ist?


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. November 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> schöner Bericht, bei irgend einer Tokoz gab es doch auch eine wo einmal ein Hecht wie bei deinen drauf ist, und selbe mit einem Karpfen? weist du welche das ist?


Nein, so im Moment leider nicht.


----------



## Thomas. (13. November 2021)

war auch eine Roen


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. November 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> war auch eine Roen


Stimmt, die ROEN II, das Problem ist, die gab es mit drei verschiedenen Gehäusen.


----------

